# We lost Katie to cancer



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
We had to make a hard choice on monday, and we had to put Katie down. She hadn't eaten in four days and started to vomit again on Sunday night. Monday morning we knew it was time. Take her to the vets and we go into a special room they have for this, and Katie is laying on a quilt and wanted her belly rubbed. She rolled over on her back and had all four legs in the air, I rubbed her belly and she kept giving me the paw to keep rubbing her belly. Now Im starting to wonder if Im doing the right thing. She then rolls over stands up and vomits, which has a small amount of blood. I knew right then it was time. I will miss her to death, the house sure is quite now with only one Golden left. You know Im smiling a lot this week remembering all of the time's she made me smile. RIP Katie you were a great Golden and we love you and miss you.

Regards Mike


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost Katie. She sounds like such a lovely girl and I'm glad memories of her are making you smile. You gave her the greatest gift of love. RIP sweet Katie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free Sweet Katie


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry ,for the loss of your katie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Katie. She was such a precious soul and now she'll be sending you happy memories to smile about, after the sadness and grief resolve. It's so hard to decide to let them go, but sometimes it's the kindest thing we do.....always harder on us than them.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike, my condolences on giving Katie her angel wings, but what a great gift it is to release her from her physical body. May your many memories make you smile as you remember your girl.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry about your loss. You did right by Katie.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Mike, I am so sorry about losing your girl. Thank you for letting her go still wanting belly rubs, rather than what it could have been. Better one day too soon, than one minute too late. Please know my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry about Katie, but she is now without pain. Rest In Peace Katie.

Memories are the best, (Hugs)


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Katie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for Katie's passing, my thoughts are with you during this sad time.

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly Katie girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Letting her go with the peace of knowing you did the right thing is the final gift that she gave you. I am deeply sorry for your loss of her physical body, but I smile for you knowing you have her beautiful soul forever. RIP sweet Katie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FlyKelley*

FlyKelley

When you were talking about your last moments with Kelley it reminded me so much of my Smooch. My Smooch also had vomited blood.
I know that are at the Rainbow Bridge, in no pain and playing together!!
RIP Kelley.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mike, I'm so sorry this happened so quickly... 

You were right there with her and I'm sure you kept her comfortable, safe, and happy right through the end. Have no regret. Be sure to give your other girl extra hugs, love, and special time. All my best...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Amazing how they let us know they are all right and that you are doing the right thing. Reassuring you by wanting tummy rubs and when you waiver a bit, she gave you another sign that it was time.

I'm so sorry for you loss. When you have time and are ready, I'd love to see pictures of Katie and hear about her life with you.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
Thanks for all the thought's and prayer's. I have to say my special girl Katie was the one to make this not as hard as the last one. When I was rubbing her belly and she kept hitting me with her paw telling me to not stop I really started to have second thoughts. Not 30 seconds later she got up and vomit that blood I knew that was a sign from her telling me it's ok Dad Im ready to be at peace. Call me crazy if you want but that moment with her made it real clear what I need to do. I guess that's why I have had a smile on my face since then. It wasn't me taking care of Katie, it was Katie taking care of this old man who was laying on the floor crying like a baby and telling me it was going to be ok. When I get my next girl if she is half the dog Katie was I will be a blessed man.

Mike


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of Katie. You gave that girl the most difficult gift to give. RIP sweet Katie.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you during this hard time. Run free at the bridge, Katie. I am sure you made the right decision for her and she is looking down on you, tail wagging.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Tears are falling, I'm so sorry...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Katie. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Katie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you lost your beautiful girl. 
Rest in peace sweet Katie.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences and sending you strength. Run free Katie.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Katie's passing. You did right by her. I'll bet she's looking over you right now, smiling and wagging her tail--thinking of all the good memories she'll have of you. She'll be waiting for you when it's your time to cross over.

Peace,

Scott J.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Katie. Your angel in the sky will be watching over you! RIP Katie!!


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. She gave you a great last moment and then reassured you it was time - such a Golden. Keep remembering those great times you had together - that's the way she'd want it.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP baby....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

RIP sweet, sweet girl. May you enjoy your time at the RB until you are reunited once again. Play hard with our others waiting there, be young, be happy. You are missed, but we know you are in a better place.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Katie. I know how pain how devastating and painful it is to say goodbye. RIP sweet Katie.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Here are a couple picture's of Katie playing in Lake Michigan. I think that was here happiest time anywhere there was water and tennis balls. I love and miss you girl!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. I know all too well how much it hurts. May she run free at the bridge.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im so sorry you lost your Katie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Katie!
The picture is wonderful!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet golden girl. But it makes me happy that you are smiling through the sadness remembering all the good times!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Hi Gang
> Thanks for all the thought's and prayer's. I have to say my special girl Katie was the one to make this not as hard as the last one. When I was rubbing her belly and she kept hitting me with her paw telling me to not stop I really started to have second thoughts. Not 30 seconds later she got up and vomit that blood I knew that was a sign from her telling me it's ok Dad Im ready to be at peace. Call me crazy if you want but that moment with her made it real clear what I need to do. I guess that's why I have had a smile on my face since then. It wasn't me taking care of Katie, it was Katie taking care of this old man who was laying on the floor crying like a baby and telling me it was going to be ok. When I get my next girl if she is half the dog Katie was I will be a blessed man.
> 
> Mike


I am so sorry for your lost. You made the right decision. Golden's will fight all the way to the end because of their love for you. I have been crying for almost one year since the start of my situation with Hemangio at Thanksgiving. So it's alright to feel hurt at the moment or however long. You have some great folks on this board to help. And when you are ready to add to your pack, the right pup will come along. She won't be Katie or a replacement, but an addition to your heart.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Katie.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet pictures. Lake Michigan is Penny's favorite place too. I'm sure there's plenty of water and tennis balls at the Bridge for her. Sleep safely, Katie.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful photos. RIP Katie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Katie, it is so hard to let them go even though we know it is the best thing for them, and I am sure that your happier memories of your lives together will help you through

Sleep softly Katie


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Everyone has been so eloquent, I have nothing that I can add except I too am sorry for your loss and hope the memories grow fonder as the time of hurt passes.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. Prescription: Do not read any dog books for six months, they all end the same way.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Cancer sucks. Godspeed dear Katie. I bet my Selka is there to greet you!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I am so sorry. Prescription: Do not read any dog books for six months, they all end the same way.


Yes you are right my wife keeps trying to get me to read dogs books, she has two that she is trying to force me to read. I keep telling her no thanks. I have a great picture of Katie in my office and her ash's on the mantel in the living room. Man I sure do miss my girl this last week. I tell her good morning and good night every day and that we love her and miss her.

Mike


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Katie. Thankfully, I haven't had to lose a dog yet, but we nearly lost our 18 month old BC recently so I know how they get to you ...

Genuinely fighting tears here, but I hope all the best memories will come back to you in due course and that you can find happiness again with a new Golden Girl.

All the best.
Simon.


----------



## SteveW (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Mike: My condolences for your loss. Unfortunately, I share a loss as well. We had to put our 11 year old Buddy down this past Thursday night. He was not eating, would not get up much, and when he did, he panted incessantly. Had an insatiable thirst. He had his blood work done, worrying that he had diabetes. Everything came back normal. Then, when he had a panic attack on Wednesday am, we were worried. He laid down at our front door on his favorite blanket, and did not move the entire day. We took him to the vet after discussing with my sister, who knew similar symptoms from her Irish Setters, who had fluid on the lungs. When the vet took an x-ray, we should us that Buddy's lungs were full of cancer. He was in pain, and now that he's gone, our entire family is devastated. We've lost pets before, but losing a Goldie, no matter what the age, feels worse. Good luck to you, and may you find the strength to keep your pup in your memory and move on with life. We are trying as well, and hope we get somewhere better with this.... Steve


----------



## SteveW (Dec 4, 2011)

My your Katie and our Buddy meet each other up there, and play like the puppies that they once were. Godspeed to you & yours. Steve


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Katie. Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

SteveW said:


> Hi Mike: My condolences for your loss. Unfortunately, I share a loss as well. We had to put our 11 year old Buddy down this past Thursday night. He was not eating, would not get up much, and when he did, he panted incessantly. Had an insatiable thirst. He had his blood work done, worrying that he had diabetes. Everything came back normal. Then, when he had a panic attack on Wednesday am, we were worried. He laid down at our front door on his favorite blanket, and did not move the entire day. We took him to the vet after discussing with my sister, who knew similar symptoms from her Irish Setters, who had fluid on the lungs. When the vet took an x-ray, we should us that Buddy's lungs were full of cancer. He was in pain, and now that he's gone, our entire family is devastated. We've lost pets before, but losing a Goldie, no matter what the age, feels worse. Good luck to you, and may you find the strength to keep your pup in your memory and move on with life. We are trying as well, and hope we get somewhere better with this.... Steve


Hi Steve, Im so sorry for your loss as well. Cancer is a nasty thing that seems to take away from us the things we hold dear. Most days Im ok and remembering all of the good times with Katie. There are days it seems she is all I can think about and it hurts that she is gone. The good days are far more than the bad days. Thinking I will have a new puppy in the end of Feb. Our other Golden Lilly seems so lost without Katie, keeps laying by the door just looking out in the back yard like she keeps waiting for Katie to come back. She still wants to play but I can tell she is missing her as well. Best of luck and remember all of the good times with your Buddy. May Katie and Buddy find each other at the Rainbow bridge and I hope they are playing their little hearts out.

Mike


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Mike, I am so sorry for your loss of Katie. Wish I had words to offer comfort. When we lost our last boy I just couldn't face it and we waited over 14 yrs before my husband talked me into another. Was so hard to even think of another, but going to visit litters, talk to the breeders helped and I was lost the first time I held a squirming baby golden in my arms. I sat and cried like a baby (breeder must have thought I had lost my mind). It helped and within a year we have 2 wonderful kids to fill the void only a golden can fill. May God Bless you and your family and I think getting another babe or rescue would be wonderful for your heart. Katie would approve and know your other golden misses a buddy.


----------

